# Father and son on an Afghan mission



## observor 69 (1 May 2009)

Video of "Father and son on an Afghan mission."

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20090501.wvfatherson0501/VideoStory/VideoLineup/News


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2009)

Congratulations and good luck to the both of them!!

Mike and I had a plan that would have seen us deploy this fall on 3-09. Unfortunately, this shall not happen.


----------



## GAP (1 May 2009)

I would have loved to been on one of my son's missions.....not to be, but nice envisioning it....


----------



## Arctic007 (5 May 2009)

Great story! I only wish one day to fly with one of my sons.    Good on them, Knock Sr. is a great man, have met on more than one occasion.


----------



## gaspasser (5 May 2009)

I have a somewhat interesting comment: I thought they didn't deploy close family members on the same mission at the same time ???
Back in '91 I was deployed on OP SCAPEL for DESERT STORM, and my brother was up for deployment, but Svc Bn wouldn't send him because I was already there.
Looks good and proud for Dad and son to be in the field at the same time; almost brings a tear; but poor ol' mom must be doin' some frettin'!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I have a somewhat interesting comment: I thought they didn't deploy close family members on the same mission at the same time ???



Must have quashed that rule, here is a father and daughter who served together:

Canadian Forces father and daughter serving together in Afghanistan


----------



## observor 69 (6 May 2009)

Thanks PMedMoe, great story.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks PMedMoe, great story.



No need for thanks, it was posted somewhere on here before, I was just too lazy to search.   ;D   I used to work for him in Petawawa.


----------



## Jungle (6 May 2009)

It may be rare in the Air Force, but not so in the Army; I have a friend who deployed with his son on 3-07, I have a friend deployed with one of his sons now, and I will deploy along with my son next year...


----------



## gaspasser (6 May 2009)

I'm glad to see that pride and carrying tradition runs in many families around here. 
It will be soon when my youngest will be joining up. :crybaby:
They grow up so soon....
Cheers,


----------



## Pat_Y (6 May 2009)

Interesting story and I feel the same as BYT its amazing to see the traditions are continued.

Good luck Jungle stay safe.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2009)

Like Jungle said, not so different.

My father's tour and mine overlapped, the last 3 months of his Roto 6 tour and the first 3 of my 9-monther. For the majority of that time I was out at a FOB and he was at KAF. Last week or so we were both at KAF for the same time.

It's kind of cool being able to say that you had dinner with your father in an active theater.


----------

